# FMU V's afternoon



## Jennah33

After 3 chemical pregnancies at the beginning of last year I just got my BFP a couple of days ago... and been stressing like mad willing the line to get darker and panicking when instead it got lighter... then darker... then lighter...

I have realised that my FMU sucks lol.... my 2ndMU is stronger and 3rd even stronger. I get a faint BFP FMU and they get darker as the day goes on, then the next day FMU is stronger than the day before FMU but lighter than the afternoon before.... so I read up on this and lots of women have said the exact same thing so if any of you are worrying about tests getting lighter or not progressing take your strongest test and test that time of day the next day :)

Apparently it says somewhere that the concentration of HCG is higher in the afternoon... I suppose its kinda like LH which synthesises in the night then comes out through your wee through out the day and the best time to test is between 2pm-10pm same goes for HPT assuming you are not drinking buckets!!


----------



## Ljayne

I have discovered this got my BFp 12 days ago but kept testing to see lines darker plus I like seeing the positive after thinking I wouldn't see it! tested last night v dark same as control did other this morning bit lighter did other about 111am darker than control! so my urine def tests better later in day! I must stop testing now can't get any darker lol x


----------



## Jennah33

Lol... congrats on your BFP :)

These are mine... still v light but getting darker. I just thought they would be darker by now..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ljayne

I wouldn't worry Hun I didn't get a positive till I was late and it was still faint. It just takes time, with my daughter I got negative first time I tested and I was a couple days before my period a week later I got my positive. X


----------



## Jennah33

Ljayne said:


> I wouldn't worry Hun I didn't get a positive till I was late and it was still faint. It just takes time, with my daughter I got negative first time I tested and I was a couple days before my period a week later I got my positive. X

Wow, thats late! Must have driven you POAS crazy.... I KNEW since 2dpo I was preg.... was just waiting for the test to tel me haha.

Its not when I get a pos I'm worried about, it's the progression.. last time my Hcg was not doubling in 48 hours, but I am sure the tests are better this time. I will relax when I do a digi next week and fingers crossed it says pregnant 2-3 as it remained at 1-2 with the chemical pregnancies... it never progressed.


----------



## Jennah33

what brand did you use?


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats sweets I wouldnt worry 2 much about the line progression unless your bleeding heavily etc,I would get your levels checked and say screw testing it will just make you crazy like it did me.Hugs and blessings xoxoxo


----------



## Ljayne

I've used morrisons ASDA, superdrug, first response and clearblue digi lol. clearest result I got early on was from superdrug x


----------



## Ljayne

This is my progression from 12 days ago till today x
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 44









42c4387a.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Jennah33

Ljayne said:


> This is my progression from 12 days ago till today x

Wow thats amazing!!! Well done you lol... which test is that? x


----------



## Ljayne

that's the ASDA or morrisons ones they r the same. It's so easy to keep testing to look for the tiniest change but u don't notice it so much so try to relax a bit is my advice x


----------



## Jennah33

I have to say, the line I got on Morrisons own yesterday was better than the line on the internet cheapies lol.

Brook: Yes... I know... I have been here before and my tests got darker til after I m/c anyway so it didnt actually tell me anything. I am now only going to test late morning or early afternoon one test because in the eve its so light (diluted wee) it scares me. I peed on a 20miu ovulation stick thinking if my level was over 20 it would be as dark as the control line... wrong... it wasnt even half of the control line :( but I just had a word with myself because my wee was pretty diluted and I need to stop torturing myself. They wont do a hcg blood test unless im bleeding which im not at all. Im still exhausted which is a good sign.. I feel it will be ok this time... I have to just keep thinking like that.

Ljayne: How many DPO are both your tests?


----------



## Jennah33

Ljayne... get on lilypie and get yourself a ticker ;P


----------



## Jennah33

Ljayne said:


> This is my progression from 12 days ago till today x

How do you get an image on here?


----------



## TheSmpsns

Those internet cheapies take FOREVER to darken!! Here is my progression with them vs. FRER. It was driving me mad waiting for them to darken. It wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant that the test was as dark as the control!
So, I wouldnt worry too much.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003-1 copy.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 54









DSC_0002 copy.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 73


----------



## TheSmpsns

oh, and to post a pic, you have to be in the "post reply", not the quick reply, and select Manage Attachments at the bottom. Then you can select files from your computer and upload them to your post.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!


----------



## Ljayne

Sorry hun chronic tiredness hit me lol. I'm not at actually sure where I was in my cycle I know I was late but I actually didn't worry bout conceiving as I had doctors in January for help coz my pcos lol. 

You have your positive relax and enjoy it :)


----------



## Ljayne

There did signature tho have feeling I'm going back a bit on scan as think I ovulate later lol x


----------



## Jennah33

TheSmpsns said:


> Those internet cheapies take FOREVER to darken!! Here is my progression with them vs. FRER. It was driving me mad waiting for them to darken. It wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant that the test was as dark as the control!
> So, I wouldnt worry too much.


Oh God that makes me feel so much better... i did a clear blue digi today and it sai 'pregnant' within 2 minutes... then said 1-2 I'm 14dpo but know I implanted on 9/10dpo so I will test again tomorrow with a better wee wee as this one was not my strongest.


----------



## Jennah33

Here's my 11,12,13 & (today) 14dpo progression :)
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 22









12dpo.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 21









13dpo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 21









14dpo.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Jennah33

TheSmpsns said:


> Those internet cheapies take FOREVER to darken!! Here is my progression with them vs. FRER. It was driving me mad waiting for them to darken. It wasn't until I was over 5 weeks pregnant that the test was as dark as the control!
> So, I wouldnt worry too much.

Gosh the difference between the internet cheapies and FRER is just amazing.... I was sooooo worried about the darkness. When I m/c all 3 times it took the line ages to come out... and i thought that was a sign I was M/c but I can see now its just the tests! Thanks for that x


----------



## ticking.clock

Jennah33 said:


> Lol... congrats on your BFP :)
> 
> These are mine... still v light but getting darker. I just thought they would be darker by now..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Wow your 15dpo is the same as my 10dpo one!!!
My friends keep telling me I'm having twins, scared now xxx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Jennah33

ticking.clock said:


> Jennah33 said:
> 
> 
> Lol... congrats on your BFP :)
> 
> These are mine... still v light but getting darker. I just thought they would be darker by now..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> Wow your 15dpo is the same as my 10dpo one!!!
> My friends keep telling me I'm having twins, scared now xxxClick to expand...

Lol no with my twins it was v faint at 11dpo... I just know I implanted 10dpo.. I felt it and I felt utterly exhausted. I could not stay away... the next day I started to get a faint faint + You prob just implanted earlier hunni like 6 or 7dpo.... twins only raise your HCG by 30% not double... there is loads of info on these things on peeonastick.com and by the way, that probably wasn't the most tactile thing to say to someone panicking about having faint lines after 3 miscarriages :(

On a good note... you are due the day after me :)))


----------



## Jennah33

stay *awake* not away lol


----------



## Jennah33

v2007 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> :baby:
> 
> V xxx

Thank you :)


----------



## ticking.clock

As someone who lost a baby and had had 7 miscarriages I know the pain of baby loss 
Infact it is 3.55am and ive just done my 10th test cos my breasts arnt as sore.
Just cos my test is strong doesn't mean its all going to be ok!


----------



## Jennah33

ticking.clock said:


> As someone who lost a baby and had had 7 miscarriages I know the pain of baby loss
> Infact it is 3.55am and ive just done my 10th test cos my breasts arnt as sore.
> Just cos my test is strong doesn't mean its all going to be ok!

So sorry for your losses... it's really hard to relax when you have miscarried esp more than once... with my m/c my tests continued to get darker for days even after I started bleeding... even after I passed a placenta... so no the tests mean nothing but we keep soing it :/

This time around my positive starts to show within like 30 seconds... with the m/c it took ages to come out... even when I went to A&E they said it took ages to show... the best thing you.. we all can do is stay away from the tests and just panic if there is any blood (touch wood)

If it is any consolation my bb soreness has gone right down.. it's normal.. its just you getting used to the hormonal changes.

Good luck xx


----------



## ticking.clock

yeah i know, i have put everything away and just going to enjoy the fact that today i am pregnant.
with my daughter i was always back and forwards to the dr's and he told me i had to relax, nothing can stop another MC so its pointless worrying about it.

here is to both of us having another 8 H&H months ahead :hugs:


----------



## Jennah33

ticking.clock said:


> yeah i know, i have put everything away and just going to enjoy the fact that today i am pregnant.
> with my daughter i was always back and forwards to the dr's and he told me i had to relax, nothing can stop another MC so its pointless worrying about it.
> 
> here is to both of us having another 8 H&H months ahead :hugs:

'Here here!!'

Although I did just look at my charts from last year and my 1st and 2nd m/c I started bleeding at 20dpo (I'm currently 16dpo) the 3rd one I got positive at 10dpo and started bleeding at 11! I cant stop fretting.. Ill feel better once the digi says 2-3 if it ever does. Its still saying 1-2 and im 4w2d but I implanted late...

Lucky people who just wham bam thank you mam I'm pregnant, didn;t have to try and dont knwo what a m/c feels like :/

Fingers crossed... keep in touch and ill try to be strong too :)

HH8 to you too!! x


----------



## ticking.clock

Not done another clearblue
.
.
Must
.
.
Be
.
.
Strong
Lol xxx


----------



## Jennah33

Lol. I have one left. I will do it next week. I did a digi today, yesterday and day before lol


----------



## hopestruck

I just wanted to say THANK YOU for this thread. I am currently 14dpo and got my first positive on a Clearblue Plus (I find them super accurate!) along with a real squinter of a FRER. Yesterday (13dpo) my FRER got a bit darker (no squinting required), but this morning (14dpo) when I took the test it took FOREVER for the line to show up...like 8 or 9 minutes, and when it did, it was incredibly faint, pretty much the same darkness as yesterday's. I've been pretty much FREAKING out all day that I'm having a chemical. After reading your post I decided to try and OPK...just to see... sure enough, glaring positive. So I thought, what the hell, I'll use my very last FRER to see if afternoon urine would make a difference. 

Sure enough, line shows up within about 1 minute and only 3 minutes later, is already WAY darker than my test this morning. And this is after only about 2 hours hold. :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee:

I am THRILLED! I have a history of m/c so I know there are no guarantees, but at least this is giving me solace for the moment.

Thanks soooooo much :)


----------



## goddess25

congrats to you both....to the OP and hopestruck


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------

